# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Summer fear

## London28

I have developed a fear of summer and heat, it makes me housebound most of the hot days and fear that each time i go out or have to do something ill pass out, im in the uk and even though the tempreatures arent that high humidity makes it disgusting.

how do you deal with this?..a little fed up

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I feel the same way a lot of the time. It gets so, so hot here (upper 90s and 100 degrees is not unheard of, at all)...it actually can make me feel sick, nauseated. I wear shorts when I can, obviously, and really loose clothing. I park in covered parking (car temps can get to 140, 150 degrees inside), I obviously don't get into my car until it's cooled down a little. It gets so damn hot here that you can break into a sweat walking from the parking lot into the grocery store. I try to park close.

Anti-anxiety meds help me also. And I stay hydrated, that helps.

----------


## fetisha

Yeah I live in the south in the united states and it gets hot here so I tried not to keep my a/c cause I am also scared my power bill getting higher

----------


## Cuchculan

I think your mind has made an unrealistic connection between how you feel during a panic attack and the Summer. We have a panic attack and we get all hot. We seat a lot of the time during them. Now take Summer and warmer weather. We feel hot and we sweat a lot. Sounds much like a panic attack does. Or the symptoms of a panic attack. Then we have our worst fears during a panic attack. Maybe yours is the fear of passing out. So the Summer makes you feel the exact same way. It is mimicking the symptoms of panic attack. Not saying you ever set out to do this. The mind can do it by itself. On a subconscious level. But try and keep going out. Even if it around your local housing estate. Even to the garden. Just to get outside the house and see it can cause you no real harm.

----------


## London28

> I think your mind has made an unrealistic connection between how you feel during a panic attack and the Summer. We have a panic attack and we get all hot. We seat a lot of the time during them. Now take Summer and warmer weather. We feel hot and we sweat a lot. Sounds much like a panic attack does. Or the symptoms of a panic attack. Then we have our worst fears during a panic attack. Maybe yours is the fear of passing out. So the Summer makes you feel the exact same way. It is mimicking the symptoms of panic attack. Not saying you ever set out to do this. The mind can do it by itself. On a subconscious level. But try and keep going out. Even if it around your local housing estate. Even to the garden. Just to get outside the house and see it can cause you no real harm.



Makes a ton of sense to me, thank you mate.

----------


## CloudMaker

It gets SO HOT here it is awful. I live in a trailer with no AC and a metal roof and it gets like an oven in here.... people die in this heat. It is SCARY

----------

